# dipendenze di kde non soddisdatte: Pacchetti BLOCCATI!

## niugentoo

Ciao a tutti, leggevo ke per far sentire i suoni di sistema era sufficente installare kdemultimedia con la use flag vorbis, bene appena ho provato a fare USE="vorbis" emerge kdemultimedia mi ha detto che non potevo installarlo a causa di alcuni pacchetti bloccati, ho dato allora emerge --pretend kdemultimedia e mi ha tirato fuori una sfilsa di pacchetti bloccati e quindi non è possibile installare kdemultimedia, per curiosità ho provato anche con altri come kdebase, kdeadmin, kdenetwork e via di seguito, tutti lo stesso problema!!

localhost marco # USE="vorbis" emerge kdemultimedia

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the =kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5* package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

localhost marco # emerge --pretend kdemultimedia

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.7  USE="alsa arts audiofile encode flac gstreamer mp3 theora vorbis xine xinerama -akode -debug -kdeenablefinal"

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/juk-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmix-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kscd-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kaudiocreator-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/artsplugin-audiofile-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/artsplugin-akode-3.5.7, kde-base/libkcddb-3.5.7, kde-base/noatun-3.5.7, kde-base/kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data-3.5.7, kde-base/kscd-3.5.7, kde-base/juk-3.5.7, kde-base/kaboodle-3.5.7, kde-base/krec-3.5.7, kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.7, kde-base/artsplugin-xine-3.5.7, kde-base/kmix-3.5.7, kde-base/kaudiocreator-3.5.7, kde-base/artsplugin-audiofile-3.5.4, kde-base/kmid-3.5.7, kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.5.7, kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kaboodle-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/artsplugin-xine-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmid-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/noatun-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/artsplugin-akode-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/krec-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkcddb-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.7)

localhost marco #

Non so cosa fare veramente...anche perchè alternative ad arts non le ho, perchè mentre un giorno magicamente usando un editor esterno come ad esempio play, funzionava, ora magicamente non funziona più, nella konsole si però, ma solo lì, quindi non so cosa fare x avere i suoni di sistema!!! Tutti questi blocchi mi hanno mandato in crisi xke nn è possibile installare kdemultimedia e simili di kde!!

Spero in una risposta...mi sono cimentato da poco nel mondo gentoo, ora i problemi sono decisamente pochi...la maggior parte relativi all'audio.....che però funziona e si sente...la musica la sento tranquillamente...anche qualsiasi cosa aperta a mano si sente....

----------

## Kernel78

kdemultimedia è un monolitico, te lo blocca perchè hai installato kde con gli split (kdemultimedia-arts & co.)

o rimuovi tutti gli split che bloccano il monolitico o ti installi gli split che ti servono.

----------

## niugentoo

Il fatto che solo kdemultimedia ha la use flag vorbis che mi serve da attivare per sentire i suoni di sistema...

Ho letto su un topic che una delle soluzioni era di installare kdemultimedia con la flag vorbis...ma se disistallo tutta quella robba e installo kdemultimedia, poi i contenuti di quei file stanno anche si kdemultimedia oppure è il classico programma, o questo o quest'altro, tutti e due non puoi?

Grazie per la risposta! Io immaginavo che era qualcosa di simile, però speravo ci fosse una soluzione invece che rimuovere tutti quei pacchetti se voglio kdemultimedia...

----------

## djinnZ

Prima cosa: per piacere usa la lingua italiana e non il T9. Il "ke" mi porta l'orticaria, preferisco il dialetto almeno lo si capisce o persino l'odiato idioma d'albione.

secondo: vai su gentoo.org, documentazione, italiano, elenco completo (sono i link) e rivedi se hai fatto tutti i passi della guida di installazione, poi guarda a proposito di kde split ebuilds o qualcosa del genere. Mi sa che stai facendo un pastrocchio tra kde-meta e kde (sempre kde è ma sono due modi diversi di gestirlo ed il secondo è da considerare deprecato oltre che molto poco gentoo)

terzo, consiglio: evita di dare cose come emerge pacchetto quando cambi le use flag ned il pacchetto è una libreria inclusa nel sistema, incasini il file world e ti rendi la vita complicata.

per aggiornare il sistema con la use vorbis ti basta

```
USE="vorbis" emerge -aDNuv world
```

 od al massimo

```
USE="useflag" emerge -1DNu pacchetto
```

 per fare prove (nel caso dovrebbero essere kde-meta o kde, secondo quello che ti ha installato il sistema)

installa le portage utils e dai un emerge -aDNuv world seguito da un revdep-rebuild prima di fare altri danni visto l'altro tuo post.

----------

## niugentoo

Grazie dei consigli, e il t9 cerco di usarlo poco ma a volte neanche mi rendo conto, comunque per quanto riguarda kde o kde-meta, ho kde-meta, ho visto anche nell'installer grafico che fra i pacchetti c'era quello, comunque prima di procedere, ma ma con il comando della use flag, mi aggiorna tutto il sistema con quella use flag? in poche parole significa un giorno a riaggiornare tutto?

----------

## djinnZ

significa che ti ricompila tutti i pacchetti che hanno quella use flag applicandola globalmente. Nel caso ti ricompila tutta la sezione audio ed è meglio così, vorbis è una use globale.

----------

## niugentoo

quindi avrei dovuto impostargliela durante l'installazione del sistema nelle use globali, forse era la cosa migliore...ma è la prima volta ke lo uso...e ancora non conoscevo neanche bene il significato di alcune use flag...ora incomincio a capirci qualcosa....perchè sai, ho usato l'installazione grafica...e c'era una parte che richiedeva di impostare le use flag globali e locali, sicuramente non ho messo vorbis fra quelle globali...x la prossima volta lo farò....pure se me vie voglia quando ho tempo di ricominciarla quasi...

----------

## dynamite

Si come dice djinnZ dovresti impostarla globalmente (nel make.conf ad esempio) e riemergere world...

Usare gli split di kde riduce il numero di applicazioni installate superflue, ma devi stare attento ad emergere i pacchetti corretti e devi sapere più o meno le funzionalità che cerchi. Per questo nella documentazione c'è una guida apposita dove ti viene anche descritta una funzione che a me è stata molto utile "get-child-packages" che ti permette di avere un elenco di tutti gli split presenti nel pacchetto monolotico. Soprattutto del pacchetto kdebase dovrai installare necessariamente quasi tutti i suoi sotto pacchetti (alcuni puoi tralasciarli se pensi non ti servano).  :Wink: 

Spero di non aver detto bagianate...  :Wink: 

----------

## niugentoo

Stavo seguendo la guida su come installare correttamente kde e pensavo a una reinstallazione di gentoo, pure se è un suicidio visto ke l'ho fatta da poco, ma almeno vorrei un sistema ben  fatto, io non sono quello che meno c'è e meglio sto, ma il contrario, ma senza esagerare....comunque gentoo mi piace, solo che devo solo imparare a destregiarmi meglio con questa distro, ora pensavo di reinstallarla con le flag use impostate globali da subito di quelle ke servono e kde installato nella maniera corretta! Spero che una seconda volta si installi meglio...consigli per un'installazione fatta bene? COnsiderate che io per semplicità uso l'installer grafico, ma nei pacchetti aggiuntivi ci metto il minimo per continuare il resto dopo...

----------

## Kernel78

 *niugentoo wrote:*   

> Stavo seguendo la guida su come installare correttamente kde e pensavo a una reinstallazione di gentoo, pure se è un suicidio visto ke l'ho fatta da poco, ma almeno vorrei un sistema ben  fatto, io non sono quello che meno c'è e meglio sto, ma il contrario, ma senza esagerare....comunque gentoo mi piace, solo che devo solo imparare a destregiarmi meglio con questa distro, ora pensavo di reinstallarla con le flag use impostate globali da subito di quelle ke servono e kde installato nella maniera corretta! Spero che una seconda volta si installi meglio...consigli per un'installazione fatta bene? COnsiderate che io per semplicità uso l'installer grafico, ma nei pacchetti aggiuntivi ci metto il minimo per continuare il resto dopo...

 

Se vuoi reinstallare ti consiglio di seguire la guida e fartela da terminale, impari di più e imparando capisci come configurartela con più precisione e non è affatto così traumatico  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

il primo consiglio? NON USARE L'INSTALLER GRAFICO!

Parti dallo stage3, seleziona il profilo desktop, se pensi di non usare gnome aggiungi in make.conf ad USE="-esd -gnome" (e già che ci sei anche un bel -arts, c'è un thread apposito per la questione).

Come sound server non sono sicuro che puoi fare a meno di arts alsa mi pare aveva problemi con le soundblaster (devi usare la variabile apposita in make.conf per abilitare l'audio) ma non le uso più quindi non so dirti

----------

## niugentoo

il fatto è ke senza installer grafico ci avevo provato ed ero riuscito ad installare il sistema di base ma a un certo punto non mi partiva X, ora mi sono stampato delle guide e ci riprovo...e cmq in futuro io penso di usare sia kde che gnome...penso di metterli tutti e due...e cmq senza arts poi rischio di non sentire i suoni di sistema, almeno se uso kde!

Comunque qualcuno di voi è esperto? In caso di problemi con l'installazione da terminale mi potrei affidare a qualcuno tramite msn?

Comunque grazie infinite fino ad ora

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Un consiglio: prima di installare qualcosa veluta attentamente le USE che si porta dietro: a volte una USE definita "globale" non serve a tutto il sistema (con conseguente ricompilazione di mezzo world) ma solamente per qualche pacchetto : in questo caso creati il file /etc/portage/package.use e inserisci li la coppia "nome_categoria/nome_applicazione USEFLAG_da_attivare -USEFLAG_da_disattivare".

All'inizio gentoo e' un po ostica  sopratutto per capire come vengono gestite le USEFLAG, ma una volta che hai capito il meccanismo generale e hai trovato un metodo con cui ti trovi a tuo agio diventa tutto molto piu' chiaro.

Per ulteriori chiarimenti chiedi pure sul forum, magari per le domande banali prova a fare una ricerca prima di postare!

Ciao!

----------

## Kernel78

 *niugentoo wrote:*   

> Comunque qualcuno di voi è esperto?

 

fidati che qualcuno di noi è esperto in tutto quello che può servirti per terminare l'installazione  :Wink: 

a meno che tu non voglia installare gentoo su uno zx spectrum+  :Laughing:  (in quel caso mi sa che ti toccherebbe arrangiarti)

----------

## niugentoo

Sono appena tornato dall'uni, e vorrei subito mettermi a lavoro per la reinstallazione di gentoo, mi potete consigliare le use flag globali da utilizzare per un'installazione come si deve? di base gli metto xorg-x11 ovviamente e kde, poi in futuro anche gnome, ma voglio tutto il massimo supporto per stampante kde gnome e tutti i tipi di file audio e cose del genere....

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Normalmente le USE sono autoesplicative : se trovi la use KDE in un pacchetto vuol dire che abilita il supporto a kde (qualunque esso sia, una voce nel menu, una dipendenza a runtime etc... purtroppo questo lo puoi scoprire solo leggendo l'ebuild).

Emergi ufed , ti aiuta e ti da una spiegazione sulle USE, dividendo quelle globali da quelle singole per pacchetto.

----------

## Kernel78

Mi sa che ci stai chiedendo più di quanto possiamo darti ...

Per un'installazione come si deve io ti darei delle USE altri te ne indicherebbero altre, secondo me il metodo migliore è farti l'installazione seguendo il manuale, appena terminata installi subito app-portage/ufed e lo lanci da root.

Ti mostra una USE su ogni riga ocn la descrizione e ti permette di abilitarla, disabilitarla o lasciare il default, te le scorri tutte facendo le scelte che preferisci e poi procedi all'installazione di quello che ti serve  :Wink: 

----------

## niugentoo

quindi all'inizio dell'installazione lascio quelle che ci sono senza aggiungerne di nuove? e finita l'installazione di base ed entrato nel nuovo sistema installo ufed e aggiungo le use flag necessarie? ho capito bene?

Comunque fin'ora grazie infinite dell'aiuto che mi state dando...

Comunque per quanto riguarda il partizionamento non lo trovo tanto efficente, per il semplice fatto che quando tempo fa ho tentato di mettere la home da 409.600MB mi diceva out of range, ma io ho un disco da 500GB e lo avevo lo spazio...ora le partizioni ce le ho già create, ma con fdisk per esempio non so come si fa a formattarle, senza cancellarle e rifarla...spero mi sappiate rispondere...grazie ancora

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

per formattare una partizione si usa il comando mkfs ... ma e' tutto scritto nel manuale, sei sicuro di stare leggendo la guida giusta ?

----------

## niugentoo

Io mi sono stampato la guida con le parti che mi servono inizialmente...e io ho trovato la parte della creazione e come applicare i filesystem...sta cosa del mkfs ci sta scritto ke è per applicare il file system non per formattare....boh!

----------

## Kernel78

 *niugentoo wrote:*   

> sta cosa del mkfs ci sta scritto ke è per applicare il file system non per formattare....boh!

 

e la differenza quale sarebbe ?  :Wink: 

----------

## niugentoo

sto facendo, solo che quando ho formattato quella di boot non mi ha chiesto niente del tupo se voglio formattare, con la reiserfs che è quella di root invece si....è normale? quella di boot è con ext2

----------

## Kernel78

 *niugentoo wrote:*   

> sto facendo, solo che quando ho formattato quella di boot non mi ha chiesto niente del tupo se voglio formattare, con la reiserfs che è quella di root invece si....è normale? quella di boot è con ext2

 

ma stai installando da linea di comando o con l'installer grafico ?

----------

## niugentoo

da linea di comando...cmq sembrerebbe vuota la partizione di boot quindi dovrebbe averla formattata in effetti...comunque le opzioni di compilazione CHOST CFLAGS e CXXFLAGS e MAKEOPTS e le USE all'installazione di base le posso lasciare tutte come stanno?

----------

## Kernel78

si

----------

## niugentoo

Ok grazie dell'aiuto fin'ora...mi piace la vostra comunità, agli inizi può sembrare un sistema ostico, ma io usandolo apparte impararsi a usare portage e a installarlo non credo sia così impossibile da installare...però voi fate un gran lavoro dando tutto il supporto possibile agli utenti...complimenti per il vostro lavoro...comunque a primo impatto gran bella distro gentoo!

----------

## niugentoo

Ciao, sto scrivendo dalla console mentre termina l'installazione di kde...tra l'altro l'installazione  andata a buon fine, anche X parte, comunque volevo sapere una cosa, dalla guida non sono riuscito a capirlo bene, ho provato a installare una chat testuale, mi avevano parlato di tmsnc, quando provo a installarla mi dice che e' mascherato, ora mi rendo conto che mi risponderete vai a vedere sulla guida, solo che vedendo mi diceva di andare su una cartella, ma ho cercato e non esisteva, si pu dirgli direttamente all'emerge quando lo installo di smascherarlo? Oppure se avete altre buone alternative di chat testuali da utilizzare durante l'installazione...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

devi crearti il file /etc/portage/package.keyword per i pacchetti ~ARCH e il file /etc/portage/package.unmask per quelli [M].

naturalmente un pacchetto masked deve anche essere aggiunto ad package.keyword.

oppure emergi autounmask e lasci svolgere il compito a lui.

Ah dimenticavo avevi ragione : dovresti andare a leggere la guida alla sezione relativa   :Laughing: 

----------

## Super_Treje

Non capisco perche' in queste situazioni bisogna formattare... basterebbe, con un po' di pazienza, unmergere tutto "l'ingorgo" di kde, dare una bella piallata ai sorgenti gia' scaricati di kde, riguardarsi un po' quali use si ha bisogno per l'idea che si ha in mente di utilizzo del proprio pc, poi si da' un bel revdep-rebuild, un bell'aggiornamento globale emerge --update --deep --newuse world -pv, eventualmente un ulteriore revdep-rebuild tanto per controllare, e poi si e' "in grado di ragionare" su cosa fare.

Ovviamente se nei varii aggiornamenti c'e' capitato anche un aggiornamento di GCC conviene a questo punto ricompilarsi tutto con un bel emerge -e world cosi' e' tutto bello ottimizzato secondo i parametri configurati.

E' un po' lunghetta come procedura pero' secondo me e' tra quelle, credo, abbastanza corrette che puoi intraprendere.

Ah una piccola premessa, prima di tutto fare un bel sync con emerge --sync --quiet cosi' tra l'altro non c'ha una shell che scrolla all'impazzata che consuma risorse, tra l'altro  :Very Happy: 

Bye  :Smile: 

----------

